# Rebooting on cm9 and cm7 , need help !



## kalim wu (Jan 18, 2012)

hi guys.. i need help . my hp touchpad rebooting by it self , i did tried ACMEUNINSTALER , and install back cm9 and rebooting happened again , so i tred install back my cm7, but the problem still persists . so i follow video using adb on cm9 but it say cannot find that file , that's mean , uimage is not the problem that cause my hp tp keep rebooting by it self , am so depressed , i tried clean up all folder and file that have been created since i install android , and run webos doctor then install back cm9 once again , but still happened again , rebooting to hp logo still persists , i really need help, might be some expert could help me , i really appreciated it , or somebody may have same problem with me but had resolved , please tell me how to do it , thanks ,, any help would be great and i appreciated it , GBU

NOTE : rebooting happens many time while i running cm9 or cm7 .


----------



## webdroidmt (Nov 26, 2011)

If you are using something to overclock, try raising the minimum clock frequency to 384 or 432. If that doesn't help, maybe it's hardware related, does your TP work properly in WebOs? If it does, I would try starting clean and run ACMEUninstaller again and then WebOs doctor again. Then boot into WebOs and connect to USB to check if there's any bits of android still hanging around.

Try installing CM9 again using the ACMEInstall method in the cminstall folder. Just put CM9, moboot 0.3.5 and update-cwm-tenderloin-1012 in the cminstall folder. Also, make sure you use ACMEInstaller 2. If this works and you get your TP to boot properly without rebooting, then install gapps from CWM after.

Mike T


----------



## kalim wu (Jan 18, 2012)

i haven't tried using overclock to raising the frequency , but i would like to try it , the hp running properly in WebOs , i did tried run ACMEUninstaller and then WebOs doctor but the moboot was gone ,and the cm9 was gone either , but am not sure about the android file if still existing or not , i will do the ACMEUninstaller and WebOs doctor once again , and i will tell you the results later, thank you so much friend , i appreciated it


----------



## Dubi (Jan 19, 2012)

try wiping cache and fixing permissions from CWM, that normally solves my reboot issues


----------



## kalim wu (Jan 18, 2012)

try wiping cache and fixing permissions from CWM, that normally solves my reboot issues ? woww!!! work like a charm ,, thank you so much Dubi .. now my problem solved , thanks to bring my day back  







.. and i would like to thanks to webdroitmt for the suggest .. you guys ROCK!!! i really appreciated .. thanks GBU


----------



## Dubi (Jan 19, 2012)

Not sure why it happens but it does, even on my own builds.
I guess something gets screwed on the cache which is quite critical, Maybe one day I will get tired of the workaround and try to find why


----------



## webdroidmt (Nov 26, 2011)

Glad that you're problem was solved. One good thing is that every time we have a problem, we learn something new.


----------



## kalim wu (Jan 18, 2012)

@Dubi : i almost give up .. finally i found you guys , thanks guys . i thought that was because the game that i install crush the hp that's why get reboot . don't get tired Dubi to find something that we cannot figure it out , that's challenges for us









@webdroidmt : thanks , i agree with you


----------



## nogard13 (Mar 6, 2012)

Dubi said:


> try wiping cache and fixing permissions from CWM, that normally solves my reboot issues


I am having same problem, i think. just keeps rebooting over and over never entering either OS touchscreen unresponsive and sadly I do not understand the info above what cache? where? and what permissions? and what is CWM?

Helllppp! please


----------

